# Interface Update



## Nunty

Not sure I've seen all the changes but what I've seen is...    *nice!    ***


----------



## Blue Butterflies

So far, except for the modified profile page and the fact that my name is 'clickable' on the top-right part of the page, I noticed I can also compare previous versions of the same post (my posts, and I suspect mods can see everyone's).

That is scary. I edit mainly because of typos and really big mistakes... I'll be forever reminded of them... or will I. It would be interesting to see if I can check the post history after those 24 h we have for editing.


----------



## dn88

I wish there were also "Vistor Messages" and "Friends" features... But thanks for the update anyway, I like the new interface.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Blue Butterflies said:


> So far, except for the modified profile page and the fact that my name is 'clickable' on the top-right part of the page, I noticed I can also compare previous versions of the same post (my posts, and I suspect mods can see everyone's).


It appears we have a 5-minute grace period before edits are tracked, so if you catch your typo quickly, there will be no record of it.  

Elisabetta

ETA: If a moderator now edits this post, will I be able to see that change in the history as well?  

_ Hola Elisabetta,  I don't know the answer to your question.  I'm editing your post by adding this.  Please let me know what you can see.  Ciao, cucciu_


----------



## TrentinaNE

I don't understand the point of having the sub-tabs on the user profile page.  Didn't all of that information previously fit on one screen?  

Elisabetta


----------



## danielfranco

Did we have the "quick reply to this message" before? I can't recall.
Anyway, I guess the profile page looks cleaner... or leaner? Or meaner. Erm... Something that ends in -er...

I don't know what you guys mean about different versions of the post... ???

Dan

P.D. Oh, cool, I just went to my profile to update my web page to my main literary blog (Spanish), and I noticed the "Networking" tab, that lists all my "buddies", but now it comes along with their avatars. Very cute.

P.P.D. (Is there such a thing?) Ahhhhhhhhh... Cool, now I see what you guys mean by "edit comparison". Very cool. I like it. I change my posts so much sometimes, that I forget what was the topic to begin with...

Okay. That's it, this time.

Okay, that's all.


----------



## mkellogg

There are still a few more features that I am evaluating.  You should see them over the next week or two.


----------



## TrentinaNE

TrentinaNE said:


> _Hola Elisabetta, I don't know the answer to your question. I'm editing your post by adding this. Please let me know what you can see. Ciao, cucciu_


I can still see the entire history of edits, my own plus yours.  Grazie del aiuto, cuchu!  

Elisabetta


----------



## sniffrat

Ermm...so what exactly _are_ the new updates? Has there been an announcement somewhere that I've missed? 

I've just seen something called a "tag cloud". Is this a new thing or just something I've never noticed before?


----------



## Jana337

sniffrat said:


> Ermm...so what exactly _are_ the new updates? Has there been an announcement somewhere that I've missed?
> 
> I've just seen something called a "tag cloud". Is this a new thing or just something I've never noticed before?


The updates you can see and use at the moments are very few (read this thread for details). Tags and some other functions are being tested. If they appear useful, they will be enabled and duly announced.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Me encanta la nueva interface, es más moderna...esperaremos a ver que más viene....

Saludos a todos...

Rosangelus


----------



## Nunty

I have noticed an increase in problems accessing the forum since the update. Is this just coincidence?


----------



## Jana337

Nun-Translator said:


> I have noticed an increase in problems accessing the forum since the update. Is this just coincidence?


No: Some changes in the settings occasionally lead to time-outs etc.


----------



## Nunty

I have also had to type in my log-in name and password three times since the update, whereas I haven't had to do that at all in ages. Is that related, too?


----------



## dn88

Am I missing something, or only the Mods can use the "Friends" feature and it's disabled for ordinary users (for them, it's just the same as the old "Buddy List")? Thanks.


----------



## mkellogg

We are testing a number of new features.


----------



## dn88

mkellogg said:


> We are testing a number of new features.



I see, are you planning to eventually enable "Visitor Messages" and "Friends" for all users? Just curious.


----------



## mkellogg

We don't know yet.  We are still testing the features.


----------



## dn88

Oh, I've also noticed that now it's impossible to view user profiles without logging in.


----------



## danielfranco

Now, just wait a &^%&* minute!!!

Where's my "Buddy List"?
I suppose it's now the "Contacts". Fine, but, how come they are not listed as friends? I mean, I still like most of them, you know? Even the ones that have turned out to be mods!
Fine. I'll see if I can turn my Contacts into Friends. Maybe there's some sort of ritual and incantations needed, or something...

I'll be right back.
D


—EDIT—

Ah, well… It seems that "contacts" is "buddies". But the "friends" remains stubbornly empty, even though my buddies are still in the contacts.
Weird, eh?


----------



## Trisia

I think that, right now, we have to wait patiently until the mods have had enough playing with this "turn your contacts/buddies into friends" feature, and decide if they want to keep it and if it'll be available for all of us.

I for one find the idea delightful.


EDIT: Err... I was only guessing, based on other posts in this thread. If I'm wrong, sorry.


----------



## danielfranco

Ah, okay. Thanks.
D


----------



## Nunty

From the Reviving Old Threads Department:
The connection time-outs since the last update are really frequent and annoying. Is there any chance that this will improve?


----------



## cuchuflete

Hello Sister,

It seems that the time-outs may be a function of "the" network or "your" network.
I've had no time-out problems today, fast page loads, and general happiness.  Yesterday was the opposite.  

Mike reads these threads, and keeps a close eye on the behavior of the servers.  If there is a problem, he is likely to be aware of it and working to solve it.


----------

